# Finally have my indoor solar 240v power points working



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

It took a bit but yesterday finally got it working. It was quite an investment. I have 5 125 solar panels hooked up serially to 6 batteries that where 300 each. We then have an isolater should anything strange happen and then it connects to a 10,000 w Bit inverter then cables bring it in the house. If ran yesterday and last night the toaster phone charges TV speaker system phone and foxtel and it purred Basically set on the highest range of 13 to no lower than 12.2 this morning.

Add this on top of my 40 250 w panels hooked up to two 5 power inverters and I now have 60 panels on the roof.

If just me and hubby here I wouldn't pay a cent.

Not as much luck with my new tank and pump to switch from mains to tank, it hasn't rained yet!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good job Ms Coates.


----------

